# dvd leseoptimierung unter win xp



## estevezzz (3. Januar 2002)

Hi all !

Ich hab da ein Problem...

Hab nen gut schnellen Rechner (athlon 1Ghz mit 512 MB RAm),
ein DVD-Laufwerk von Liteon (12X) und tierische Probleme beim Filme gucken unter Win XP...
Bei Win 98 damals ging alles wunderbar, er hat schön read ahead gemacht und alles war gut.
Aber jetzt versucht das DVD LW ständig direkt zu lesen, read ahead gibts irgendwie nimmer und so ruckelts vor sich hin und der sound knistert und knackt (trotz sb live!player 5.1 und dtts anlage).
Weiß jemand Rat ? Wie sage ich unter win xp dem ding daß es vorauslesen soll ?
Danke im Voraus,
EsTe


----------

